Ask HN: How was your 2018? - gk1
======
bad_good_guy
Probably one of my worst years yet. Struggling with my Masters final year
workload. Long term relationship ended due to becoming long distance. Lost
almost all my self discipline. Waste so much time on youtube or other
pointless browsing, even though I know I'm bored doing so. Stopped going to
the gym. Let social anxiety increase to the point where I stopped hanging out
with uni friends, only hang out with housemates now. Failed to get interviews
or pass interviews of all my target companies for graduation, even though I
felt I performed rather well in them or have a pretty strong resume. Also
struggle to sleep before 4am. Gained 5kg this year and I'm almost certain I'm
pre-diabetic due to a sugar addiction.

I'm 95% sure I'm not depressed, because I still feel positive and want to
improve, but I'm just don't and let myself get worse.

/endblog

~~~
gk1
Sorry to hear that. I hope that writing it out at least motivates you enough
to make a drastic change.

------
trykondev
Probably the best year of my life so far. I moved in with my long-term, long-
distance partner, and I achieved a major career milestone of releasing my
first commercial independent game. I also have been working on a memoir of my
experiences as a competitive chess player, and I finished the first draft of
my manuscript over the summer.

These are all things that I had been looking forward to for a long time, and
they've brought me immense joy in 2018. I've definitely had end-of-year blues
in the past, but this year I'm feeling really happy and satisfied!

------
tomjen3
Pointless. I got older and fatter. Increased savings a bit, work got a bit
better.

------
meiraleal
Best year, ever. lived in 3 different countries, more than 10 different
cities, and discovered definitively how I like to life life - just after I
made 30. The investment I made 2017 in health were all worthy it. And I made 1
year more of investment this year so 2019 is probably going to be even better.

------
jamesjguthrie
2018 was great professionally, maybe not so great personally. I made more
money this year than I have in the last 4 or 5 combined but my mental health
has struggled.

I'll be taking the next few weeks off to TRY to relax, reflect, and gather my
thoughts on the plan for 2019.

------
theSealedTanker
Good. This year, I started to read books. Read major non-fiction books. This
year I started learning programming, then dropped it, now picked it again.

------
jakobov
eh

